# Toilet Problem



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

So I have noticed that when we flush the toilet, barely any water goes into the bowl. This is the same on city water and on the pump. I haven't checked anything on the toilet yet but figured I'd ask before blindly searching. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am not sure you actually have an issue. Normally you fill the bowl prior to use by lifting the foot operated flush lever. Then once you are done a quick push down and release of the pedal, the bowl empties and places an inch or so of water in the bowl to keep the seal wet. Can you tell us if that is different then how yours operates?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I am not sure you actually have an issue. Normally you fill the bowl prior to use by lifting the foot operated flush lever. Then once you are done a quick push down and release of the pedal, the bowl empties and places an inch or so of water in the bowl to keep the seal wet. Can you tell us if that is different then how yours operates?


I can't believe I never knew about lifting the foot pedal. I've always put just a slight amount of pressure downwards on the lever to fill the bowl but too much pressure opened the flap. Obviously, my PDI was not the best. Anyways, I'll try it tonight, but the water flow has been significantly less over the last couple of times I have used the trailer. As in, when I used to push the lever down enough to open the flap, there was a noticable amount of water flowing through the bowl to clean it. Now, it's merely a trickle, if that.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

If it weren't for THIS SITE, I too would have never known about the lifting of the foot lever! We weren't told anythng close to that in our PDI (I know because I filmed it!). I mentioned it to friends who have a MH and have been RVing for a few years now. Guess what, they didn't know either







!!!!!!! THANKS OUTBACKERS


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, i tested the lifting of the lever and it does put water in the bowl but at a very very very slow rate. My guess is a clog in the line? I just opened the manual to the toilet and looks like there is a valve right at the lever. I'll start there. There's also a vacuum valve at the top of the rear of the toilet. Can anyone enlighten me as to what that does? When I lift the lever, I can see something in the valve move up.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Just trying to help..not being a smart-a** or anything, but did you ensure the water pump is on ?? I have caught myself with having the pump shut off then discover when I go to do a flush.
The other suggestion would be to try it with city water hook up, then via the water pump only...see if there is a difference.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Definitely did have the pump on. It cycled after the water trickled for a while. I did mention it was the same on city water and water pump in my first post.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A clog is a very real possibility. disconnect the fill line and check the flow into a bucket. Small pieces of plastic from the tanks and build of the water lines can have plugged the toilet water jet in the top of the bowl and if the water flow is good when disconnected then the only thing to do is take the toilet apart to clean the water fill lines.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Another possibility is what I found on my trailer, was a partially crimped line. When they are running lines for the trailer, and they are changing direction (like floor to wall) and the radius of the bend is tight, they will use a plastic doo-hickey that keeps the bend in the line from getting too tight and possibly slowing the flow of water. On my shower, under the shower floor/pedestal the supply that ran past the sink to the shower was extremly long, and subsequently had a slight crimp to the line. I shortened the line, and used one of those anticrimperplastic doo-hickeys (1.99 at my camper supply warehouse) and all is good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> .... used one of those anticrimperplastic doo-hickeys


..ya just had to go a break out the technical terms didn't ya.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .... used one of those anticrimperplastic doo-hickeys


..ya just had to go a break out the technical terms didn't ya.
[/quote]

Well, I usually dont like to show off, but hey- sometimes my smartness shines through...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> .... used one of those anticrimperplastic doo-hickeys


..ya just had to go a break out the technical terms didn't ya.
[/quote]

Well, I usually dont like to show off, but hey- sometimes my smartness shines through...








[/quote]

We are all in awe of your wisdom.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

so I took apart the plumbing to the toilet today. Basically there is a filter/screen right at the inlet side of the valve by the foot pedal. It was completely clogged. After cleaning it all out, the toilet flushes fine again. I do have to say I'm kinda glad I had this problem because with out it, I would have never found out about lifting the pedal to fill the bowl.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> so I took apart the plumbing to the toilet today. Basically there is a filter/screen right at the inlet side of the valve by the foot pedal. It was completely clogged. After cleaning it all out, the toilet flushes fine again. I do have to say I'm kinda glad I had this problem because with out it, I would have never found out about lifting the pedal to fill the bowl.


That is why there are no dumb questions.

BTW what was the nature of the clog??


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

It look like sediment build up. Maybe calcium build up? Not totally sure what it was. I had a clogged bathroom faucet a while ago and got the tip to check the faucet outlet from people on the forum here. It was clogged with the same stuff.


----------

